# Firmenname für Markus



## Markus (21 Februar 2006)

hallo,

wie die meisten schon mitbekommen haben bin ich nun seit ca. 6 monaten selbständig.

das ganze hat bisher prima geklappt.

ab mitte 06 will ich zu zweit und ggf. auch zu dritt sein.

vorher will ich noch eine gmbh gründen.

dafür brauche ich noch einen namen...


dachte anfangs immer an "sps-tec", aber das gefällt mir nicht so richtig...
ist zu einseitig und fade und überhaupt - ach ich finde den namen blöd.

habe mir wochenlang den kopf zerbrochen, und mir sind auch ein paar nette sachen eingefallen.

in letzter zeit tendiere ich eher dazu meinen familienname mit einzubauen, der ist aufgrund seiner kürze geradezu predistiniert dazu...

ausserdem gibt er dem namen etwas einzigartiges...

also mein name ist "Markus Uhl"

und ich dachte an folgende namen:

uhltec
uhltronic
uhltronix

der letzte ist bisher mein favorit.

was denkt ihr?
oder findet ihr die namen alle so blöd das ihr bei einer firma die so heist niemals was kaufen würdet?

mfg!
ein völlig ratloser markus


----------



## afk (21 Februar 2006)

Ich finde Uhltronix hört sich recht gut an, aber da gibt es bereits eine Firma namens UHLtronics in  Albuquerque, das könnte dann möglicherweise Probleme geben, wenn die sich den Namen schützen lassen haben. Solltest Du erst klären, hängt auch davon ab, ob sich die Geschäftsbereiche überschneiden, usw. Namensrecht ist eine komplizierte Sache ...

Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2006)

ahh wieso heissen die so?
hat wohl damals einer meiner vorfahren in Albuquerque rumgevögelt...

naja der mae ist aber vom wortlaut her anders.
wo kann ich herausfinden ob so ein name geschützt ist?

auf deren hompage kann ich nirgends ein "c" oder "tm" erkennen...

@afk
wenn er dir gefällt dann vote bitte für ihn. das ich den beitrag am ende noch in zahlen habe...


----------



## seeba (21 Februar 2006)

Hmm wie wär's mit "uhl engineering" 

Haste auch 'ne BA Stelle für mich?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> naja der mae ist aber vom wortlaut her anders.



manchmal gibt es auch mit ähnlich klingenden Namen 
Schwierigkeiten, deshalb ist es immer sinnvoll, die 
Branche nach ähnlichen Namen abzusuchen.

Jemand könnte auf die Idee kommen, es würde zu 
Verwechslungen kommen oder man wolle die 
Bekanntheit ausnutzen.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann ich herausfinden ob so ein name geschützt ist?



Hier: 
https://dpinfo.dpma.de/index.html

Kostet nichts, aber man muss sich registrieren.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> auf deren hompage kann ich nirgends ein "c" oder "tm" erkennen...



Ist im Zweifelsfalle unerheblich. Maßgeblich ist bei uns 
der Zeitpunkt des "in Verkehr bringen", d. h. die erste
tatsächliche öffentliche Verwendung.

Sonst:
Die zuständige IHK muss dem Namen zustimmen.
Formal holt zwar das Amtsgericht vor der Eintragung 
diese Zustimmung ein - praktisch muss man den 
Firmennamen vor dem Notartermin mit der IHK 
abstimmen um Verzögerung und zusätzliche  
Kosten zu vermeiden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2006)

Wie wäre es mit 
AT-Uhl GmbH  (AT für Automatisierungstechnik)
oder Uhl-Service


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo Markus,

mit der Findung von Marken- Produkt- oder Firmennamen ist es heute garnicht mehr so einfach. Ich glaube, mal gehört zu haben, dass an dem Produktnamen "Tigra" 12 Leute zwei Jahre lang gearbeitet haben!

Auf keinen Fall sollte dir ein peinlicher Fehler passieren, wie Mitsubischi mit dem "Pajero", Fiat mit dem "Uno" oder Chrysler mit dem "Nova" ;-) .

http://members.aol.com/rdeecke/anek/anek.htm#xyz


Ich würde eher zu einem Namen tendieren, der auch gleich etwas über das Tätigkeitsfeld aussagt, "Markus Uhl SPS-Technik GmbH" oder "Markus Uhl - PLC Software Solutions GmbH" oder sowas in der Art. Obwohl, UhlTronic klingt nicht übel, werde mal für "UhlTronic" abstimmen. Oder Uhltronic-SPS GmbH?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2006)

@seeba
ba-stelle? wenn das diese billigen studenten für die drecksarbeit sind, dann immer her damit... :-D


@deltalogic
danke für den link, der namen ist dort nicht geschützt.
ist es empfehlenswert den namen zu schützen oder passiert das bei eintragung der gmbh automatisch?

@zotos
in die richtung dachte ich auch schon, aber ich finde diese namen mit speziellen kürzeln sagen nichts aus.

@dagobert
hast du eine schwäche für lange firmennamen? :-D
wie hört sich das telefon an?
das kürzel "sps" gefällt mir im namen überhaupt nicht. es ist zu speziell...
electronic oder automatisierungstechnik finde ich besser.


----------



## Bjoern (22 Februar 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Die zuständige IHK muss dem Namen zustimmen. Formal holt zwar das Amtsgericht vor der Eintragung diese Zustimmung ein - praktisch muss man den Firmennamen vor dem Notartermin mit der IHK abstimmen um Verzögerung und zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden.


 
Hallo Herr Bäuerle,

Das stimmt so nicht. Haben sie schon einmal eine Firma angemeldet ? Das Amtsgericht trägt prinzipiell alles ein, die IHK wird hier in keinsterweise befragt und bleibt außen vor. Die IHK interessiert es nicht, ob es hier in DE oder der restlichen Welt schon gleichnahmige oder ähnlich lautende Firmennamen gibt. Auch prüft die IHK nicht das Markenregister (können die überhaupt nicht...). Ich habe schon mehrere Firmen in das HR eingetragen, daher habe ich in diesem Bereich schon Erfahrung sammeln dürfen.


Ähnlich ist es bei angemeldeten Marken. Das DPMA prüft nicht ob eine Marke schon einmal angemeldet wurde, es trägt grundsätzlich erstmal alles ein solange es nicht zu beschreibend ist (Geld bewirkt hier Wunder). Der entsprechende Markeninhaber ist verpflichtet den Markt ständig "zu beobachten" und kann dann, bei Überschneidung oder Ähnlichkeit, entscheiden ob er Einspruch einlegt oder nicht. Hier gilt eine 3 Monatsfrist in welcher der Einspruch zu erfolgen hat. Auch hier durfte ich schon Erfahrung sammeln, da mehrere Marken in DE angemeldet.

@Markus
Ich sehe bei "Uhltronix" momentan absolut keine Probleme. Die sitzen in USA und du in DE. Selbst wenn die eine Marke angemeldet hätten, dann wohl nur in USA und nicht international. Um eine Marke international anzumelden gehört schon einbischen was dazu, und was hätte diese Firma für einen Grund dies zu tun ? 


Bjoern


----------



## afk (22 Februar 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gilt eine 3 Monatsfrist in welcher der Einspruch zu erfolgen hat.


Wobei solche Fristen normalerweise ab dem Bekanntwerden beim Rechteinhaber laufen. Wenn der also erst in 2 Jahren merken, das es Markus überhaupt gibt, dann hat er immer noch 3 Monate Zeit um Einspruch zu erheben. Sonst könnte man ja einen geschützten Namen verwenden, sich 3 Monate lang so ruhig verhalten, das niemand was merkt, und der Rechteinhaber würde dann in die Röhre gucken...



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe bei "Uhltronix" momentan absolut keine Probleme. Die sitzen in USA und du in DE. Selbst wenn die eine Marke angemeldet hätten, dann wohl nur in USA und nicht international. Um eine Marke international anzumelden gehört schon einbischen was dazu, und was hätte diese Firma für einen Grund dies zu tun ?


Das einfach mal so zu machen, das wäre in meinen Augen beim Firmennamen ein Spiel mit dem Feuer. Wenn es einen Rechteinhaber gibt, dann sollte man das besser in Erfahrung bringen und sich mit dem direkt von Anfang an auseinandersetzen, sonst kann eines Tages eine böse (und teure) Überraschung im Briefkasten warten ...

Gruß Axel


----------



## Jim Knopf (22 Februar 2006)

Ich würde zu MaUhtec tendieren. 

 

Markus Uhl Technik.

Hier der Produktvorschlag ... die neue MaUhtec SPS oder Steuerung


----------



## Bjoern (22 Februar 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei solche Fristen normalerweise ab dem Bekanntwerden beim Rechteinhaber laufen.


Die 3 Monatsfrist beginnt mit der Eintragung der Marke. Nach 3 Monaten ist die Marke dann rechtskraeftig eingetragen und kann nur noch schwer angefochten werden.




			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Das einfach mal so zu machen, das wäre in meinen Augen beim Firmennamen ein Spiel mit dem Feuer. Wenn es einen Rechteinhaber gibt, dann sollte man das besser in Erfahrung bringen und sich mit dem direkt von Anfang an auseinandersetzen, sonst kann eines Tages eine böse (und teure) Überraschung im Briefkasten warten ...


Hast recht, um absolut sicher zu sein ,sollte man alle Moeglichkeiten einer Pruefung ausschoepfen. Ich hatte das damals auch noch ueber eine Recherche beim Landes-Gewerbeamt soweit sicher gestellt.


Bjoern


----------



## afk (22 Februar 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Die 3 Monatsfrist beginnt mit der Eintragung der Marke. Nach 3 Monaten ist die Marke dann rechtskraeftig eingetragen und kann nur noch schwer angefochten werden.


Beim Eintragen einers Markennamens ist das schon richtig, aber wenn ein geschützter Name von jemand anderem genutzt wird, dann kann der Rechteinhaber dem ja erst widersprechen, wenn er davon Kenntnis nimmt. 

Ob es für den Einspruch dann Fristen gibt, ist oft egal, weil der Beschuldigte normalerweise eh nicht nachweisen kann, wann der Rechteinhaber davon Kenntnis erlangt hat.

Und ein Firmanname ist zum Glück noch lange kein eingetragener Markenname.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Bjoern (22 Februar 2006)

@AFK
Stimmt...

Ich glaube wir weichen auch mittlerweile schon einbischen vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## man_of_luck (22 Februar 2006)

UMtronic, UMitronix
UMA - Uhl Markus Automation oder Automatisierung..

MfG

man_of_luck


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo Bjoern,

unsere Erfahrungen sind eindeutig anders.



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht.



Wier kommen Sie denn darauf? 



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Haben sie schon einmal eine Firma angemeldet?



Ja, die DELTALOGIC Automatisierungstechnik GmbH



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Das Amtsgericht trägt prinzipiell alles ein, die IHK wird hier in keinsterweise befragt und bleibt außen vor. Die IHK interessiert es nicht, ob es hier in DE oder der restlichen Welt schon gleichnahmige oder ähnlich lautende Firmennamen gibt.



Nein. Nicht in BaWü und auch nicht in Bayern ...

Beispiel Bayreuth:
http://www.bayreuth.ihk.de/xist4c/web/Firmenname-Pruefung_id_1402_.htm

und auch nicht in Magdeburg:
http://www.magdeburg.ihk24.de/MDIHK...n/recht/Handelsregister_Ordner/Firmenname.jsp

Wie Sie nachlesen können empfehlen die IHKs die von
mir dargestellte Vorgehensweise.



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Auch prüft die IHK nicht das Markenregister (können die überhaupt nicht...).



Stimmt, die IHKs prüfen nur die formale Richtigkeit.



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon mehrere Firmen in das HR eingetragen, daher habe ich in diesem Bereich schon Erfahrung sammeln dürfen.



Ja, vielleicht war einfach nichts zu beanstanden?
Manchmal hat man einfach Glück. 



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Ähnlich ist es bei angemeldeten Marken. Das DPMA prüft nicht ob eine Marke schon einmal angemeldet wurde, es trägt grundsätzlich erstmal alles ein solange es nicht zu beschreibend ist (Geld bewirkt hier Wunder).



Kann jemand in der selben Klasse die selbe Marke nochmals 
anmelden?

DELTALOGIC gibt es z. B. als Wortmarke von uns in der 
Leitklasse 9 und von jemand anderem in Klasse 10.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Bjoern (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo Herr Baeuerle,

Mit den IHK's in BaWu und Bayern koennten sie recht haben, steht ja auch so auf den gelinkten Webseiten. Danke fuer die Info ! Obwohl ich meine Firma auch in BaWu angemeldet hatte, wurde es nur vom Registergericht geprueft und die Kammer anschliessend ueber die Neueintragung informiert.




			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand in der selben Klasse die selbe Marke nochmals anmelden?
> 
> DELTALOGIC gibt es z. B. als Wortmarke von uns in der
> Leitklasse 9 und von jemand anderem in Klasse 10.


 
Natuerlich, es koennte morgen jemand die Wortmarke "Deltalogic" z.B. in der Leitklasse 09 + zwei weiteren Leitklassen anmelden (Leitklasse 42 ist auch immer sehr beliebt). Das DPMA prueft nicht nach ob es die Wort bzw. Wort/Bildmarke schon einmal gibt.

Sie oder die Firma Deltalogic sind als Markeninhaber dazu angehalten, den Markt staendig zu ueberwachen. Bei Ueberschneidung oder Verwechselungsgefahr muss Einspruch bzw. ein Antrag auf Loeschung eingereicht werden (Kostenpunkt 300,00 EUR zzgl. Anwaltskosten). Formular W7442 http://www.dpma.de/formulare/w7442.pdf

Fuer eine normale kleine Firma sind die Kosten der staendigen Ueberwachung natuerlich auf Dauer nicht zu tragen, daher machen es auch die wenigsten. Was nun passiert, wenn man erst nach einem Jahr Einspruch wegen Schutzverletzung einreicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es gibt aber hier sicherlich auch Moeglichkeiten die gegnerische Marke anzufechten, alles eine Frage der Kosten bzw. Anwaelten.



> Zitat DPMA http://www.dpma.de/infos/faq/faqm.html
> *Prüft das DPMA, ob es die von mir angemeldete Marke schon gibt?*
> 
> Nein, nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften berücksichtigt das DPMA diesen Gesichtspunkt nicht im Eintragungsverfahren. Ältere Markenrechte werden erst in dem sich an die Eintragung anschließenden Widerspruchsverfahren berücksichtigt, wenn Inhaber älterer Markenrechte Widerspruch gegen die Eintragung erheben.


 

Bjoern


----------



## afk (22 Februar 2006)

Ich hab mich gerade mal etwas ins Markenrecht  eingelesen, und war doch ein wenig von der Gesetzeslage überrascht:

Der Schutz, den das Markenrecht für den Rechteinhaber bietet, ist eigentlich lächerlich gering, da er selbst mindestens alle 3 Monate eine Markenrecherche durchführen muß, um noch innerhalb der Einspruchsfrist gegen eine weitere Eintragung der gleichen Marke etwas unternehmen zu können. Nach den 3 Monaten bleibt nur noch der Weg zum Gericht mit einer Klage nach §51 MarkenG.

Eintragen kostet Geld, Recherche kostet Geld (oder Zeit, was auf's gleiche rauskommt), Einspruch kostet auch Geld und Klagen kostet erst recht Geld. 

Vorteile aus dem Markenrecht haben offensichtlich nur Rechtsanwälte und das Patentamt. Es ist wohl ziemlich eindeutig, wer den Gesetzgebungsprozess da maßgeblich beeinflußt haben dürfte ...

Wenn dann aber jemand ohne verbrieftes Recht eine eingetragene Marke verwendet, dann ist es wohl keine Frage, von wem sich der bisher abgezockte Rechteinhaber hocherfreut sein Geld zurückholt !

Was für eine sinnlose Geldvernichtungsmaschinerie ...


Zurück zum Thema von Markus: 
Deinen Namen im Firmennamen zu verwenden ist schon mal eine ziemlich sichere Methode, Dich vor den Markenrechtsverdrehern zu schützen, denn Deinen eigenen Namen kann Dir keiner so ohne Weiteres streitig machen. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Bjoern (23 Februar 2006)

@afk

Du hast dir ja richtig viel Mühe gemacht mit deiner Recherche. Wirklich ein Klasse Beitrag.

Eine Marke anzumelden und diese anschließend auch noch ordentlich zu verwalten, kostet richtig viel Geld. 

@Herr Baeuerle
Wann haben sie eigentlich das letzte mal nachgesehen ob es schon eine weitere Wortmarke "Deltalogic®" in der Leitklasse 09 gibt ?

Welche Leitklassen haben Sie noch, neben der Klasse 09 angemeldet ? Hatten sie als Firma, bei der Anmeldung der Wortmarke, Unterstützung von einem Fachanwalt ? Ich frage nur rein aus Interesse.

Bjoern


----------



## Bjoern (23 Februar 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann aber jemand ohne verbrieftes Recht eine eingetragene Marke verwendet, dann ist es wohl keine Frage, von wem sich der bisher abgezockte Rechteinhaber hocherfreut sein Geld zurückholt !


 
Auch hier sieht die Realität leider anders aus.

Ich war selbst schon einmal betroffen, als eine sehr große Firma aus Süddeutschland eine Software entwickelt und vertrieben hat, welche meinen Markennamen getragen bzw. meine Markenrechte verletzt hat. Diese Firma (300Mio.Umsatz/Jahr) wurde nach einem abgelehnten Angebot der Lizenznahme, von mir (Einzelperson) abgemahnt und auf Schadensersatz verklagt. Wenn ich jetzt Summen nennen würde, was das Prozessrisiko für mich sowie die tatsächliche Entschädigung betrifft, würden sich einige an den Kopf fassen. Ich hatte mich dazu entschlossen den Prozess zu führen und habe ihn gewonnen, aber die schlaflosen Nächte so wie die Existenzängste bei einer möglichen Niederlage stehen in keinem Verhältniss zu dem was diese Firma an mich bezahlen musste. Abgesehen von über 40.000 EUR für Prozess & Anwaltskosten, welche der Gegner zu bezahlen hatte. Ich war anschließend um zwei Erfahrungen reicher... "Auch hier verdienen wieder die gleichen..."

Heute ist mir meine Familie, meine Frau und die zwei kleinen Kinder wichtiger. Wir leben mittlerweile in USA und uns geht es sehr gut.

Bjoern

-------------------
Good bless germany


----------



## afk (23 Februar 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier sieht die Realität leider anders aus.


In dem von Dir beschriebenen Fall (kleine Firma ist Rechteinhaber, große Firma verletzt das Recht) gebe ich Dir Recht, dürfte aber eher der seltenere Fall sein. 

Da das Marken- wie auch das Patentrecht mit immensen Kosten verbunden ist, leisten sich sowas hauptsächlich die größeren Firmen, und ein kleiner Unternehmer, der sich unbedarft einen schönen Namen für seine Firma oder sein Produkt ausdenkt, steht dann plötzlich vor Gericht einer Firma gegenüber, deren Rechtsabteilung größer ist, als sein gesamter Betrieb. Und dann viel Spaß ...

Beim Patentrecht gibt es über die Verteilung der Patente auf die verschiedenen Firmen anschauliche Statistiken, ob es das beim Markenrecht auch gibt, weiß ich nicht.



			
				Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war anschließend um zwei Erfahrungen reicher... "Auch hier verdienen wieder die gleichen..."


Sag ich doch.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Wann haben sie eigentlich das letzte mal nachgesehen ob es schon eine weitere Wortmarke "Deltalogic®" in der Leitklasse 09 gibt ?
> 
> Welche Leitklassen haben Sie noch, neben der Klasse 09 angemeldet ? Hatten sie als Firma, bei der Anmeldung der Wortmarke, Unterstützung von einem Fachanwalt ? Ich frage nur rein aus Interesse.


 
Hallo Bjoern,

ja, gerstern kurz recherchiert ... Ergebnis siehe anhängende PDF. 

Die "Kollegen" haben tatsächlich auch für die Klasse 09 angemeldet,
stört uns aber nicht.

Die ursprünglich Anmeldung und auch die Verlängerung
haben wir über Fachanwälte gemacht, steht sogar im 
Datensatz ... und auch das wir anfangs mit einem 
Widerspruch zu tun hatten.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Bjoern (24 Februar 2006)

Hallo Herr Baeuerle,

Naja, solange sie keine Anfragen fuer Hoergeraete bekommen passt das doch 

Ich muss gestehen, ich sollte auch mal wieder recherchieren.

Bjoern


----------



## nairolf (1 März 2006)

Falls zum eigentlich Thread noch Vorschläge erwünscht sind
UHL-AS

(Uhl Automation Systems)

Klingt auch bei englische Buchstabierung professionell 
Mir persönlich gefällt das Ende "...tronix" nicht ganz so gut.

Aber zu viele Köche....

Florian


----------

